# got a question..usage externe??



## onabininger (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi   ..was wondering if anyone knew value of foreign poisons..This 8-sided 3" yellow amber bottle is embossed*  " usage externe"  uitwendig  gebruik*"  The base has the #30....Something different for sure..


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2007)

I have never seen that one before. I believe the embossing is "External Use" in French and then German. Very cool poison, and a different color as well. ~Jim


----------



## onabininger (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Jim...you are awesome!!..and super helpful...and if  you should find out any more I would love to hear about it.. The color is actually a bit lighter than my pic..almost like a dark mustard..It came from a bottle digger in Maine...someone must have brought it over on the boat ..or it wandered down from Canada..


----------

